# Notebook bis 2000



## dertobiii (5. April 2011)

Ich suche ein notebook zum spielen. Wichtig ist:
- geschwindigtkeit
- ram
- beleuchtete tasten wären schön, ist aber kein allzuwichtiger punkt
Nicht wichtig ist:
- starkes didplay
- akku
- preis
Ich hatte scho sowas wie das msiGT680r gesehen oder von asus rog das g73
Für beide spricht die ausstattung aber das msi sieht besser aus. 
Gibt es noch andere produkte?


----------



## Hatschi (5. April 2011)

sers

schau dir mal die Schenker XMG an, hammer geil die Geräte


----------



## dertobiii (6. April 2011)

Sieht nicht übel aus. Wie ist es bei dem mit dem akku und sound? Welches soll ich denn jetzt kaufen?


----------



## Spookryder (6. April 2011)

hmm also das MSI hat nen klasse Sound, da sie ja mit Dynaudio zusammen entwickelt haben

Aber Asus hat die Erfahrung und ich schätze auf dauer gesehen die bessere Qualität.

Aber es gibt auch BTO Laptop's die du dir selbst zusammenstellen kannst und kommst eventuell sogar mit der selben ausstattung billiger davon, aber der Lautstärke pegel ist etwas höher bei den BTO LAPTOP's

Schau mal bei 

Schenker
Cyber-systems
Notebookguru

nach vieleicht findest da ja was


----------



## dertobiii (6. April 2011)

Ok thx werde es mal googeln in der folgenden halben stunde. Ich bin grad mit ipod on und geh bald an den pc


----------



## dertobiii (6. April 2011)

Spookryder schrieb:


> hmm also das MSI hat nen klasse Sound, da sie ja mit Dynaudio zusammen entwickelt haben
> 
> Aber Asus hat die Erfahrung und ich schätze auf dauer gesehen die bessere Qualität.
> 
> ...



cyber Systems:sieht etwas dick aus 
Notebookguru:preis von knapp 1000€ recht billig  ist ja 4kg schwer naja das msi bringt 3,5 auf die wage aber 4kg ist nen wort.
hardware dafür schlechter als z.b. asus (merkt man den unterschied)
Schenker:ich blick das nicht ham die ne website?

nochmal zum Gewicht ich erwarte bei der Technik keine 1,2kg (ist ja klar wegen der Kühlung) aber sowas 5kg möchte ich nicht mitschleppen


----------



## B3RG1 (6. April 2011)

Thepro schrieb:


> c
> Schenker:
> ich blick das nicht ham die ne website?


 
mysn.de


----------



## dertobiii (6. April 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:


> mysn.de


 ach die ist das ich hab gedacht das wär werbung


----------



## Sibig (6. April 2011)

Guck dir die Medion Notebooks an P/L mäßig Top 
Z.B https://m.medion.com/inm/medion/cyj0kywsmgqma


----------



## dertobiii (6. April 2011)

schenker ist auch nicht schlecht
also was empfehlt ihr mir jetzt?
sound ist mir net so wichtig aber man soll was hören.
es sollte vom gewicht das msi nicht überschlagen (geringfügig ist das schon ok) 
es soll nicht zu dick (ich weiss, das ist nicht genau, aber es spielen neben den hard Fact(cm) auch das Design eine Rolle. wenn es dünner aussieht als es ist. schon ok.


----------



## dertobiii (6. April 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Guck dir die Medion Notebooks an P/L mäßig Top
> Z.B https://m.medion.com/inm/medion/cyj0kywsmgqma


 
das schon aber die gehäuse sind SCHROTT bei Towern mag man das nicht merken, aber bei Notebooks schon.
eine Freundin hatz ein Akoya, das fällt bald auseinander (ist auch ihre schuld)

wenn ich scho sowas wie "gaming-optimierte tastatur" lese, da weiss ich schon bescheid. möchtegern gaming kram


----------



## Sibig (6. April 2011)

Da fällt mir noch Alienware ein . Stylisches Gehäuse und beleuchtete Tasten . Von der Technik her aber mMn überteuert


----------



## dertobiii (6. April 2011)

Nee alienware mag ich net. 
Frag nicht wieso.


----------



## dertobiii (7. April 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Guck dir die Medion Notebooks an P/L mäßig Top
> Z.B https://m.medion.com/inm/medion/cyj0kywsmgqma


medion mag ich nicht.
das gehäuse geht leicht kaputt oder täusche ich mich da?

Habt ihr ne Kaufempfehlung? ihr macht es mir eigentlich nur schwerer durch die vielen anbieter


----------



## schirocco (7. April 2011)

über die Stabilität und das Design des Medion kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber die Preis/Leistung ist schon beeindruckend

ich hätte noch eine Empfehlung: Eurocom Racer 

hier noch eine Seite wo gute Gaming Laptops aufgelistet sind: Top 10 Desktop Replacement Notebooks - Notebookcheck.com Tests
kannst du ja mal überfliegen, obwohl ich die neuen i7 und aktuelle Grakas (wie 6970M) empfehlen würde

mal so nebenbei, warum muss es ein Gaming Laptop sein und v.A. so teuer? (für 2/3 des Geldes kann man einen wirklich guten Standrechner und ein gutes Notebook kaufen)


----------



## dertobiii (7. April 2011)

schirocco schrieb:


> mal so nebenbei, warum muss es ein Gaming Laptop sein und v.A. so teuer? (für 2/3 des Geldes kann man einen wirklich guten Standrechner und ein gutes Notebook kaufen)


 
also es soll ein notebook sein rechner ist da, siehe signatur. und nein teuer muss er nicht sein, die bes´ten sind aber in der preisklasse. er wird meinen standrechner in der gaming funktion ablösen, nicht aber als office pc.


----------



## dertobiii (7. April 2011)

also laptop: gaming, office, surfen, chattn
stand pc: auch von oben genanntem, office, als heim- server umbauen


----------



## Cyberian (7. April 2011)

Sorry aber wie kannst du wenn du schon nen Sechskerner dastehen hast mit guter Graka einen Plan entwickeln in dem das Teil durch ein Gamingnotebook ersetzt wird...spiel doch einfach weiter auf dem Rechner und hol dir ein Multimedianotebook für den Rest. Ich finde 2000€ für ein Notebook auszugeben und dann auch noch ein Gamingmonster irgendwie sinnlos es sei denn du spielt jedes Wochenende Lans und hast kein Bock zu schleppen. Und im Lancool K62 bekommst du doch vier Platten unter. Das sollte als Heimserver langen selbst wenn irgendwo ne kleine Gaminpartition abgeht.


----------



## dertobiii (7. April 2011)

Also ich hab kb den pc immer abzubauen. Ich schlafe oft bei freunden, die auch einen lappi haben, das spielen wir dann. Bis jetzt kommen sie fast immer zu mir wegen meinem pc, wuerde das aber gern ändern


----------



## dertobiii (7. April 2011)

Ich wollte eig ne kaufempfehlung. Was ich damit mache ist meine sache


----------



## schirocco (8. April 2011)

Thepro schrieb:


> Ich wollte eig ne kaufempfehlung. Was ich damit mache ist meine sache



sorry, in deine Signatur hab ich nicht geschaut, sonst hätte ich die Frage anders gestellt 
ist ja richtig, aber ich wollte nur nachvollziehen warum du so viel Geld für einen Laptop bereit bist auszugeben, den man schlecht/gar nicht aufrüsten kann und wie Technik nicht so leistungsfähig ist, aber gut das ist dein Bier 

du hast noch nichts zu dem Eurocom Racer gesagt, dass ich empfohlen habe...
wie gesagt lies dir die Test auf Notebookcheck durch, die testen sehr ausführlich wie ich finde


----------



## dertobiii (8. April 2011)

Ja mach ich wenn ich wieder am pc bin


----------



## Per4mance (8. April 2011)

bei den normalen Dell Notebooks kommts nichts in frage oder zb nen 17" inspiron oder nen 17"xps ? beide mit i5 und ner geforce 555m. muss halt mal mit dem configurator rumspielen. das XPs gibts auch mit 3d support.


hab selber keins aber weiss von nem kumpel das die sehr gut sein sollen auch vom service her.

oder auch nen mini pc zusammenstellen und bauen der is billiger kann mehr und is auch net unhandlicher. der passt mit allem und lcd in ne sporttasche


----------



## Ezio (8. April 2011)

Bei dem Budget würde ich sofort zum MacBook Pro greifen, alles andere wäre ein unnötiger Kompromiss.


----------



## zøtac (8. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget würde ich sofort zum MacBook Pro greifen, alles andere wäre ein unnötiger Kompromiss.


Fürs Gaming? Eher nicht 

Könntest ja auch mal bei ASUS schauen, die bringen in nächster Zeit R.O.G. Laptops


----------



## dertobiii (8. April 2011)

schirocco schrieb:


> sorry, in deine Signatur hab ich nicht geschaut, sonst hätte ich die Frage anders gestellt
> ist ja richtig, aber ich wollte nur nachvollziehen warum du so viel Geld für einen Laptop bereit bist auszugeben, den man schlecht/gar nicht aufrüsten kann und wie Technik nicht so leistungsfähig ist, aber gut das ist dein Bier
> 
> du hast noch nichts zu dem Eurocom Racer gesagt, dass ich empfohlen habe...
> wie gesagt lies dir die Test auf Notebookcheck durch, die testen sehr ausführlich wie ich finde


 
gefällt gut


----------



## jimbo24 (8. April 2011)

Thepro schrieb:


> Also ich hab kb den pc immer abzubauen. Ich schlafe oft bei freunden, die auch einen lappi haben, das spielen wir dann. Bis jetzt kommen sie fast immer zu mir wegen meinem pc, wuerde das aber gern ändern



Wenn Dir das unbedingt 2000€ wert ist. 
Für 2000€ würde ich jedes WE meine Kiste abbauen und zu meinen freunden fahren. 

Übrigends, das MSI ist doch für Deine Zwecke bestens geeignet.


----------



## dertobiii (8. April 2011)

jimbo24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Dir das unbedingt 2000 wert ist.
> Für 2000 würde ich jedes WE meine Kiste abbauen und zu meinen freunden fahren.
> 
> Übrigends, das MSI ist doch für Deine Zwecke bestens geeignet.



Ja du vielleicht. Wenn du aber mit dem fahrrad dahin musst, und du weisst wie gross ein k62+tasta usw+bildschi ist und du nur einen rucksack hast?
Ja der msi ist toll. Ich trau mich bei diesen sachen zum zusammenstellen immer net, hab angst das da was net passt


----------



## zøtac (8. April 2011)

Das passt schon, keine Angst 

Btw, ich weiß wie ätzen es ist mitm Fahrrad zu ner LAN zu fahren. Und vorallem am nächsten morgen total prall mit tausenden €uro teurer HW wieder nach hause zu finden


----------



## dertobiii (9. April 2011)

Mit tausenden euro nicht, etwas weniger


----------



## olkr (9. April 2011)

MSI GT680R würde ich empfehlen. Das Teil ist super. Sound der Hammer. Grafik läuft alles mit höchster Auflösung ohne das da was  hackt.  Der Preis bei Hoh.de 1599€ +2 € für den Postmann.


----------



## schirocco (11. April 2011)

> gefällt gut



na das is ja schick 

@olkr: was soll das für ein Laptop sein? kannst du den mal verklinken? wenn ich nämlich danach suche, bekomme ich genau einen Treffer und das ist dieser Thread


----------



## dertobiii (11. April 2011)

sooo,
ich war gestern auf der Messe,
ich habe angeschaut das msi und von asus das g73 oder so. der sound beim msi ist wirklich beeindruckend!
das asus ist halt sehr einfach und der 3d effekt mit brille (nVidia) ist auch nicht so doll.
es wird warscheinlich das msi, hier meine wuschversion mit SSD: 
name: GT680R-i71651BLW7U
der hat 1,5tb + 120gib SSD + 16gib RAM


----------



## dertobiii (12. April 2011)

Halloooooo? Keiner mehr da?


----------



## schirocco (13. April 2011)

Doch, aber du hast ja keine Frage gestellt 

das GT680R ist schon sehr beeindruckend von den Rohdaten gesehen
was mich stören würde wäre, dass da halt "nur" eine 460m drin ist und das ist es ja worauf es (hauptsächlich) ankommt - die Grafikleistung (ja, ok auch in Kombination mit nem ordentlichen Prozi und genug Ram)

ich würde vorschlagen du schaust dich nochmal bei Schenker (mysn) um da kannst du dir ne 485m einbauen lassen (z.B. in den XMG P501 oder den XMG P701) und den Rest so wie es dein Budget hergibt 

Edit: wobei ich aus Preis/Leistungs-Sicht wahrscheinlich die 6970m nehmen würde 
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html


----------



## King_Sony (14. April 2011)

Und 16 Gig Ram sind eigentlich völlig übertrieben . Brauchst du so eine Große HDD, eig. reicht doch schon nur die SSD aus oder?

LG sony


----------



## einrudelgurken (14. April 2011)

Hi, lese schon länger hier mit.
Habe gerade per Zufall dieses Notebook bei Conrad gefunden und ich dachte das es was für dich ist.

lg Einrudelgurken


----------



## dertobiii (15. April 2011)

einrudelgurken schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, lese schon länger hier mit.
> Habe gerade per Zufall dieses Notebook bei Conrad gefunden und ich dachte das es was für dich ist.
> 
> lg Einrudelgurken



Hmmm sieht gut aus aber ist es besser als das msi?
Ich finde nicht genügend infos


----------



## dertobiii (15. April 2011)

Achja sony hat mich gefragt ob er mir meine graka abkauft. Hat noch jemand interresse an der hardware (signatur)


----------



## EQU4LIZ3R (15. April 2011)

Bleib auf jedem Fall bei dem MSI GT680, ich habe zwar "nur" den kleinen Bruder GX660 aber ich würde mir niemals etwas anderes holen. 
Kauf Dir das am besten hier -> MSI GT680 mit SSD ...die haben momentan zu super Konditionen (~50,- einfach mal anrufen) die Möglichkeit die Garantie auf 3 Jahre zu verlängern (Original von MSI) ...habe ich auch dort gemacht


----------



## dertobiii (15. April 2011)

EQU4LIZ3R schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib auf jedem Fall bei dem MSI GT680, ich habe zwar "nur" den kleinen Bruder GX660 aber ich würde mir niemals etwas anderes holen.
> Kauf Dir das am besten hier -> MSI GT680 mit SSD ...die haben momentan zu super Konditionen (~50,- einfach mal anrufen) die Möglichkeit die Garantie auf 3 Jahre zu verlängern (Original von MSI) ...habe ich auch dort gemacht



Ich hatte es sowieso mit ssd vor. 
Dein link ist echt lustig. Man kann da extra tasche, maus dazukaufen. Das ist schon dabei
Auch lautsprecher sind schon drin


----------



## dertobiii (15. April 2011)

also gut... das lambo notebook ist wohl ncht so zu empfehlen oder? 
wenn würde ich sowieso den schwarzen dekel wählen


----------



## EQU4LIZ3R (15. April 2011)

Wenn Du nen Aufpreis dafür zahlen willst daß jedes mal beim BIOS-Screen ein Motoren-Anlasser-Geräusch eines Lambos ertönt ^^ ...geile Kiste, aber der kocht auch nur mit Wasser und ist unterm Strich nur ein umgelabelter G73 außer der aufgebohrten Grafik und dem eigentlich recht ansprechenden Design. 
Die Grafikkarte wird aber in der nächsten Revision der G73 wahrscheinlich auch erhältlich sein also würd ich den horrenden Preis nur in Kauf nehmen wenn ich mich mit der Marke Lamborghini auch identifizieren kann/will.
Unterm Strich bist Du mit dem MSI defintiv besser bediehnt, und der Sound von dem VX ist nicht annähernd so geil wie der von den Dynaudio-Lautsprechern.


----------



## dertobiii (15. April 2011)

Ja denke ich auch. 
Bin kein fan von lambo und der msi sieht besser aus


----------



## praxiteen (16. April 2011)

Hi,hast schon mal bei "Devil Tech" reingeschaut?die Hell Machine wäre doch was für dich oder nicht?Leider hab ich keine ahnung wie der support dort ist.
Ich such selber so einen lappi.und die hell machine sagt mir recht zu.
mfg.Praxi


----------



## dertobiii (16. April 2011)

Nicht schlecht. Besonders angetan haben es mir die wassergekühlten pc's. Aber mmn muss eine wakü selfmade sein


----------



## praxiteen (17. April 2011)

Morgen.Öhhm?? Ich dachte du willst nen Laptop?haha,Laptop mit WAKÜ wäre doch mal was.


----------



## dertobiii (17. April 2011)

Ja schon richtig hab halt mal geguckt was der hersteller sonst noch so hat


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2011)

Falls du einen externen Monitor nutzen kannst:

PE4H (PCIe passive adapter ver2.4)

Damit erreichst du deutlich mehr Leistung als mit einer Notebookgrafikkarte und zudem hast du noch ein mobiles Gerät. Geld spart es selbstverständlich auch - einen 12-14"er dazu und du bist sowohl mobil als auch hast du ordentlich Leistung für Spiele.


----------



## EQU4LIZ3R (18. April 2011)

Die DevilTech-Geräte sind der gleiche Krempel den auch Schenker und One verkaufen. Dahinter steckt der Barebone-Hersteller Clevo, Qualitativ durchaus OK (jedenfalls wesentlich besser als Acer & Packard Bell) jedoch sehr anfällige Gestaltung der Oberflächen. 
Meistens sind alle Teile Hochglanz lackiert und entsprechend anfällig für Kratzer und Fingerabdrücke, die Lüfter sind auch nicht unbedingt Leisetreter (je nach verbauter Hardware).


----------



## dertobiii (18. April 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du einen externen Monitor nutzen kannst:
> 
> PE4H (PCIe passive adapter ver2.4)
> 
> Damit erreichst du deutlich mehr Leistung als mit einer Notebookgrafikkarte und zudem hast du noch ein mobiles Gerät. Geld spart es selbstverständlich auch - einen 12-14"er dazu und du bist sowohl mobil als auch hast du ordentlich Leistung für Spiele.



Das versteh ich jetzt mal gar nicht.


----------



## schirocco (18. April 2011)

Ich glaube der Sinn des Adapters liegt darin einem nicht-spielefähigen Laptop eine externe Grafikkarte zu geben um diese dann an einen stationären Monitor anzuschließen und den Laptop so als Desktopersatz für Spiele u.a. nutzten zu können

@rebel4life: eine Frage hätte ich aber noch dazu, woher soll der Strom für die 6/8 Pin-Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte kommen?

das geht aber am Thema vorbei, da du ja schon einen ordentliche Desktop hast


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2011)

Da muss man sich etwas basteln (sprich passendes Schaltnetzteil raussuchen) oder einfach ein altes PC Netzteil nutzen. 

Hat man dann noch eine Dockingstation mit expressCard, ist das natürlich die Lösung wenn man alles in einem möchte. 

Ansonsten halt eins von diesen Spielerlaptops kaufen, ich würde jedoch so eins nicht nehmen (Temperaturprobleme), aber das ist jedem sich selbst überlassen.


----------



## EQU4LIZ3R (18. April 2011)

Zitat von der Original-Seite: 

"Introduction: 
The PE4H is designed for Notebook PCs that converts PCI Express 16X Add-on Card to ExCard or mPCIe or PCIe 1x connecter.
This adapter allows you to use your existing PCI-E 16X Card in the notebook PC for test."

"...for Test" trifft es glaube ich ganz gut denn die Bandbreite von der ExpressCard ist bestimmt nicht auf sowas ausgelegt. 

Wenn man mit dem "Ding" zocken kann fress ich nen Besen


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2011)

Express Card bietet dir x1.

Sprich du hast nicht die volle Bandbreite, aber es geht genauso, hier mal eine Seite mit Tests. 

Tutorial: Externe PCIe-Grafikkarte an Thinkpad anschließen


----------

